# Anybody have had any exp. with this breeder



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys like the title says I look up on the AKC.ORG website and came across with this breeder, any help will be appreciated : 

Breeder Contact Information
Contact: Gregory Lynn Robinson
Location: NACOGDOCHES, TX 75961-1739
Litter Information
Sire: Atlas Hercules Robinson (TR73798303)
DNA:AKC DNA #V588337
Dam: Daisy Doo Robinson (TR71634401)


Breeder's Profile: Gregory Lynn Robinson
1. YES I provide AKC individual dog registration applications to the puppy buyer.
2. NO I am a member of an AKC Parent Club .
3. NO I am a member of an AKC specialty club.
4. NO I am a member of an AKC licensed or AKC member all-breed club.
5. NO The applicable health screens have been performed on the sire and dam as recommended by the Parent Club for this breed. (AKC recommends you ask about health issues as discussed on the web pages of the respective AKC Parent Club). Please make sure appropriate certification data, which is recorded by the AKC, is recorded for the sire and dam if indicating yes.
6. YES I will provide a written bill of sale detailing responsibilities for the buyer and the seller.
7. YES If the puppy buyer cannot keep a puppy purchased from me, I will take the puppy back under all conditions.
8. YES I will provide the puppy buyer with information about socialization, exercise, training, feeding, immunizations, proper veterinary care, and responsible dog ownership.
9. YES I provide a health guarantee for the puppies I sell.
10. NO I permanently identify all my breeding stock by microchip or tattoo.
11. NO After my puppies are permanently identified, I enroll them in AKC Companion Animal Recovery.
12. --- My dogs compete in the following AKC events:
13. YES I have been breeding for: 1-5 years


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

When looking at that AKC site for breeders I would focus pretty much only on the ones who belong to the parent club or are breeders of merit. The AKC allows anyone with AKC registered dogs to post there, and of course I am sure you know that AKC papers do not equate with reputable breeders.

As for this specific breeder, I have never heard of them. The names of the dogs look like typical BYB registration names (i.e. no known kennel names, but rather last names of the owner and no titles). 

There are a lot of great, well respected breeders in TX. Several folks on here have gotten dogs from some of them. Some of the biggest names in Maltese are also there or nearby: Pashes TX, Rhapsody TX, Divine LA, Ta-Jon OK. There are also a number of smaller breeding programs with quality dogs. 

My friend Denise Hunter is in TX. Valletta Maltese - Cresson TX You could not find a more beautiful soul than Denise. And her dogs are simply to die for beautiful.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> When looking at that AKC site for breeders I would focus only on the ones who belong to the parent club or are breeders of merit. The AKC allows anyone with AKC registered dogs to post there, and of course I am sure you know that AKC papers do not equate with reputable breeders.
> 
> As for this specific breeder, I have never heard of them. The names of the dogs look like typical BYB registration names (i.e. no known kennel names, no titles).
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Denise is a really amazing lady and is a true sweetheart! :tender: As for her fluffs, they leave me breathless! :wub: She really dedicates her heart and soul to these babies!


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> When looking at that AKC site for breeders I would focus pretty much only on the ones who belong to the parent club or are breeders of merit. The AKC allows anyone with AKC registered dogs to post there, and of course I am sure you know that AKC papers do not equate with reputable breeders.
> 
> As for this specific breeder, I have never heard of them. The names of the dogs look like typical BYB registration names (i.e. no known kennel names, but rather last names of the owner and no titles).
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot for helpful info, where do I find more info on the small breeding programs, I'm going to be honest with y'all my budget is around 1k for a puppy:blush: I know there are quality pups out there but for me is going to be difficult. Hope you can point me in the right direction.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

You can start by taking a look at the AMA Breeder list: American Maltese Association

I would take a look at their websites (those that have them) and you will get an idea by looking at their website whether they are big, medium or small. 

I am not sure what you could get for 1k but if you can't get a pup from a reputable breeder you can always consider adopting. There are plenty of adorable pups out there that need good homes! Sometimes you even find puppies. Try www.petfinder.com

Best of luck!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

And you need to realize that if you buy a puppy from a breeder who doesn't take care to breed only healthy dogs, you may find yourself spending more on vet bills than you would have for a dog from a top breeder. Notice that the breeder you posted answered NO to having health screening on the sire and dam.
I hope you can find someone to adopt. Or just keep saving for the right pup.


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your support and help in my quest to find my next buddy, I've been doing research and research and bump with this lady she was called Vicky Welch Maltese and Yorkies, their web page is called gumwood.com/maltese . Do anyone knows this breeder ? any help is good. thanks


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Advice is cheap. . . but not taking it can be expensive!
Don't go there! Stay w/the AMA listing of breeders even it it takes another year to save up! JMHO


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't go to Gumwood. Try some of the other breeders. If you're not set on a young pup sometimes breeders have a young adult dog to place in a good home for a nominal fee. Otherwise try rescue. Petfinder.com often has wonderful maltese for adoption.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at the gumwood website. She does seem to have _some _good lines in there, and is affiliated with some good Malt-people. I would not go there for a few reasons. 1. Her site is all about selling puppies. A *business* of selling puppies. Just too commercial.
2. She doesn't tell the sire & dam of the pups she has for sale.
3. I, personally, would stay away from breeders with more than one breed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I looked at the gumwood website. She does seem to have _some _good lines in there, and is affiliated with some good Malt-people. I would not go there for a few reasons. 1. Her site is all about selling puppies. A *business* of selling puppies. Just too commercial.
> 2. She doesn't tell the sire & dam of the pups she has for sale.
> 3. I, personally, would stay away from breeders with more than one breed.


Honestly, I know quite a few breeders with more than one breed - HOWEVER - the breeders I know are very successful with any of the breeds they have. So I wouldn't put it as an immediate 'red flag' that a breeder has more than one breed - but I would take a look at their show history and that will tell me if they are a breeder I'd feel comfortable working with. I'd also look at champions a breeder has bred - not just purchased from other breeders, that tells a lot. And also recent champions is a good indicator, not champions from 10 years ago. 

Sure hope you can find your perfect baby!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Never believe everything you read on the web. I live in the DFW area and for many years the vets I have gone to always warn me and others of what breeders not to go to.
Nuff said.


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys and the forum I'm now in the process of getting a 1 year old Maltese, from Tina at Its Magic Maltese:chili: and I feel like a dream come true, I'm so happy, I've even told my wife go a talk to her over the phone, I didn't do it cause I have a thick "accent" and don't want to misunderstood anything but she was very helpful and the only thing she want is a good home for "Mr. Ben" , and we have tons of love for him praying that everything go smooth and you're gonna be the first to see it when we get home and I get some pictures.

Thanks from the bottom of my heart to everyone who helped me and to the forum,:wub:, I know I'm a guy and you don't expect that kind of softness, but I have a special place in my heart for doggies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nelson -- I'm so happy for you. Tina is a wonderful person who truly loves and cares for her fluffs. You're lucky to have her offer one of her puppies. I know that you and your wife will love Mr. Ben.

Congratulations. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you. :biggrin: You really lucked out to be getting one from Tina :aktion033::aktion033: can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So happy with you!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

You will really enjoy Ben, I have two Malts that I got from Tina. :wub:
Toby and Sally Spirit, and I love them. 

Tina is really a great breeder and is always willing to answer any question I may have about Toby or Sally Spirit.:wub:

Linda


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

YEY!!!! I'm glad you were able to find a little fluff and from Tina. I am sure you will both fall in love with Mr. Ben! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yipee!!!! I think Mr. Ben found YOU. I'm so happy for you.:cheer:


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you to the members that had help in anyway, so this is the last update he is coming this next Tuesday at around 11:30 pm because of the temps in the day, so keep watching next Wednesday for The famous Ben.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see happy pictures. Good for you.


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

And here it is at the Airport and at home he was scared but is beautiful I can't wait to hug him but still don't trust too much and I don't want to push him to do something is not comfortable doing, trust comes with patience, thanks guys for your support and help:thumbsup:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, he looks darling! :wub: It sounds like you have the right idea about not pushing him too much right away. I imagine that just the trip was something very new to him. 

I hope all goes well as you get used to each other, and that you will give us lots of updates and pictures, too. 

And I have that funny toy for my pack, too--actually I have had several of them. They get a lot of use. 

So, welcome to Spoiled Maltese, little dog! Are you going to keep his name, or are you thinking of a new name for him?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nelson, that's great news you've found Mr. Ben and the right breeder! 

I'm sure he'll bring lots of love and happiness in your and your wife's life.

Can't wait to know more about him! Love the first photos, he looks very adorable!
Enjoy the time with him!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Nelson! Keep us posted. I remember when I brought both of my kids home from the airport. I was a nervous wreck.

Cheers for Mr. Ben:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Congratulations, Nelson and your wife on Ben. He looks adorable and yes so huggable. He had a new experience flying and is in a new place with new people so I agree, slow and steady wins the race and I'm sure he'll come around to you. Especially after a few meals and he'll know where they're coming from. :thumbsup::wub: Can't wait to see more pictures and hear more about him once he settles in and we have lots of guys here who are real softies when it comes to their Malts. My husband is one of them. B)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Ben is very handsome, and I know that he will bring you so much happiness. I hope that you will continue to post on SM to update us on how he's settling in and also more pictures.

I'm thrilled that you were able to find such a wonderful fluff to add to your family.


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

well today we wait for him to come out and took his crate to clean it and wash the pad we convince him with a couple of treats that we are the good guys:innocent: and he let us put the harness on him and we went outside:chili: at first he was jumping but he then start walking and about 3 or 4 min later he was with his tongue out looking at me like "ok that's good for the day ". on the last pic I just lay down so he can see that I'm on submissive mode too cause when you're this little and look up he must see us like giants haha


----------

